# First Page by Evrsoft



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

Anyone know why all download sources for http://www.evrsoft.com/download/#download_now are down?

http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-4003353-108-50965.html?bt.33407.4003349..dl-50965

Just when I find something to try and get me away from Front Page, I'm stymied!


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

Sort of answered my own question:

http://developers.evrsoft.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1324


----------



## WhiteRaven (Apr 5, 2003)

Just thought I'd mention (in case you didn't know, which probably do), 1st Page is not a WYSIWYG editor like Front Page. 1st Page is a HTML editor, I used it at one point then switched to HTML-KIT.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I have the instllation file of 1st Page 2000 from Evrsoft. Can you think of a way by which I can send it across to you?

May be by e-mail using a file splitter? Just in case you are interested, send a private message with your e-mail and also indicate the size which you prefer each segment to be. I can break up a file with a splitter that I have and you don't need that splitter to join back the files. Just run an accompanying .bat file (1 to 2 kb) and it will be joined back.

I can make many segments of 100 kb each, 500 kb each, etc. I think I would prefer 300 kb. What about you?


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

Sorry for my slow response. I was able to find a site on the net which still had it.


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

can you post the link where you downloaded this from?


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Try the following link now. But one warning. Please scan it before you use it.

This link is courtesy Toddles18. I just uploaded the installation file to his server space.

http://toddhisted.com/programs/1STPAGE200.exe


----------



## houseworksux (Oct 16, 2003)

I just went to this site and download the application
http://www.evrsoft.com/

... During installation NORTON popped up to quarantine a VIRUS

Six buttons from hell.izs
Js.Trojan.WindowBomb

type: IZS file
location: C:\Program Files\Evrsoft\1st Page 2000\IScripts\Buttons

I sent them an email

Emma


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks for the alert Emma!
Keep us posted with what EvrSoft has to say.
I found nothing through a google search which would signify trouble with this software package.

Dave


----------



## houseworksux (Oct 16, 2003)

Davey - until they respond, do you think the TSGers should get a post on this in a new thread to warn them?
I put something in security - but most people (and ususally me) shut off Norton when installing - I went to Symantic and it looks mean

Emma


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
At this point I would not create anymore raucous about this program until you receive an answer back from them. If they are reputable as the reviews suggest then there is some explanation for what you found and they have a responsibility and right to defend before their product gets a review as such.

Dave


----------



## houseworksux (Oct 16, 2003)

gotcha - I will forward the response the second I get it

Emma


----------



## houseworksux (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey - just plain silly of them I think!

VirtualMe kindly responded to a Security thread 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1395533#post1395533
about this silliness

Alert: "Six Buttons From Hell"
The 1st Page software includes various JavaScript examples, including a "practical joke" called Six Buttons From Hell. Some virus scanning software will identify this script as the js/winbomb trojan. YoHost recommends deleting this file after you install 1st Page (or skipping the file during installation). Deleting this file will not affect the operation of the program. More information is here. 
The file is typically installed as: C:\Program Files\Evrsoft\1st Page 2000\IScripts\Buttons\Six buttons from hell.izs 
YoHost believes the 1st Page developers made a bad choice by including the "Six Button" example, but we have no connection with the developers.

Alarm gone, I am going in and checking out this program
Emma


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Glad all is resolved and understood. Fortunately anyone that encounters this problem in the future will be alerted if they happen upon this or the other thread you started.

Take care

Dave


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Six buttons from hell.izs
Js.Trojan.WindowBomb

This is the reason why I recommended scanning. But besides that, there is no other problem in 1st Page.

I never contacted EvrSoft. Well, even I am interested in knowing their response. Let see what they have to say on this.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Theres nothing wrong with Evrsoft First Page. It includes a javascript example that creates a loop of popup windows. This could be an _annoyance_ but antivirus vendors decided to detect it even though its not a virus.


----------



## houseworksux (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes, after the initial suprise, I did get great feedback and redirection from within this forum ... and went on to use the s/w.
I have not yet received a response back from the company, but can see I could be easily ignored on this as, now that I have read through all, I can see there is plenty of coverage on the suject all over the net.
I would not even had thought to google for anything to explain this - why a download was flagged as 'infected' - and was greatful for Norton as well as TSG. 
Who knows theses days ... so much stuff out there, well ya just never know.

... always learning 
Emma


----------

